# Thread of Keepers



## Orange Yolks (Aug 27, 2020)

A couple of people brought this up on Bradleycrew's BST and it got me thinking why I keep certain knives, and why do other people keep the specific knives they do? I checked around the forum, didn't do a deep dive, but didn't really find anything either, so I thought to make a thread about it because I didn't want to hijack his thread. If this has been done in years past, please copy and paste below. If it hasn't been done, and you're interested in making an archive for whoever comes across it, drop a pic of a knife(s?) and tell us why you hang on to it? It can be anything, from a Hide honyaki to a German knife from a department store. Why do you hang on to it? Is it the best knife you ever used for task X and you can't go a day without? Is it the first knife you bought yourself when working on the line? Was it a wedding gift (Shi.han or bust)? Are you stockpiling knives for currency during an apocalyptic meltdown? Really anything...

I don't have a ton of knives, generally just a functional 8ish, but I think the key to what some people do here is just rotate knives, if you get tired of it etc... it goes to BST, and you keep something every now and then. It's kind of a cool way to learn and experience these things, maybe you never keep them? One thing is for certain, thebradleycrew is winning at knives.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm the opposite of a collector, and generally my goal is to keep a few perfect things and get rid of the rest. Funny how I tend to keep the more basic knives, and get rid of whatever flavor of the month I had been excited about earlier. Or maybe that says more about my finances...

I've found I can't get rid of:
- CCK stainless slicer, cause it's just so useful, the perfect beater for throwing together a quick meal with one knife and leaving it uncleaned on the cutting board for a few hours

- Misono 150mm Swedish petty, cause no one else makes a petty with such a nice small handle that I can grip with board clearance in a pinch. Plus it's got sentimental value, since it was the only knife I kept after my divorce a decade ago. Mostly cause I couldn't make much money off it, and it fit into my suitcase with the rest of my earthly possessions. If I had to start all over again (again) with just one knife, it'd be this one. Petties can awkwardly do everything!

- Opinel stainless paring knife, but believe me I'd love to replace it if I could. It's just that no one makes anything better like it: stainless, pointy spear tip, 80mm or less (90 is too long for comfortably eyeing potatoes or coring strawberries), and super light wooden handle since I mostly use it for in-hand work. I'd be all over the JKI parer if the handle wasn't made of plastic ****, or the cheap Herder if it had a pointier tip. So many come so close, but not quite. I'll replace it eventually when I've got the funds to burn on a custom paring knife.

Other knives you can always find a more exciting version next month, but hard to replace pure functional utility, sentimental value, or something that no one else makes.


----------



## tostadas (Aug 28, 2020)

I keep my 6 inch Ikea santoku that I bought for $5 in college because my wife doesnt like sharp knives. I'm fine leaving it (unsharpened) for her because it means she won't mess with my other knives.


----------



## juice (Aug 28, 2020)

I guess someone has to fly the Shun flag...

I've got a Shun 200mm Elite Gyuto SG2-clad VG10 (I presume) that we've had for six years. I struggled to afford it on special when I bought it, but we like it. I use it correct-handed, my wife uses it right-handed. Am I going to buy better knives in the next year? Sure. But I doubt I'll be getting rid of this one, it's got history, and it's done a LOT of good work for us. (i.e. it's the goto knife for everything, despite its size.)


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 28, 2020)

So far the ones that I can’t see myself letting go are Martell CPM154 240mm gyuto, Mazaki stainless 270mm suji, Shibata Kashima R2 240mm gyuto, Raquin SC145 250mm gyuto, all on functional grounds.

There are two with asterisks: Sakai Takayuki Grand Chef honesuki, I don’t know that there’s anything superlative about it but it does what it does so well that I can’t see myself needing to another one, and Masakage Kujira 210mm gyuto - the only one so far that I still want to keep because it was hard to get or because of who made it or that kind of stuff.

Two possibles: Tou 300mm sakimaru sujihiki and Masashi VS1 150mm petty. I don’t see myself finding something that blows either out of the water but tastes change and techniques evolve; I didn’t think I’d cut my Ikeda honyaki or Wat nakiri loose either but I did.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 28, 2020)

Vintage Sabatier as a historical piece, sort of a foreshadowing for what was to come from Japan decades later.

Moritaka honesuki because I use it a bunch.

Mac pro because it was the first, and now my practice knife for grinding and finishing.

Ikeda honyaki because I made up a story in my head about it, even though I barely use it.

The others I keep because they perform really well at certain tasks. Very few non performers get to stay.

I also got rid of a high end knife purely because of a bad interaction with the maker. It was a beaut.


----------



## JDC (Aug 28, 2020)

Some of my Japanese knives are too good looking and delicate to be used regularly, so a somewhat sturdy knife is indispensable: my thinned and re-etched Zkramer SG2. It performs close to my top gyutos, easy to maintain being a stainless, and it is pretty (at least to me, my wife think it's ugly as...). Below is a recent pic after another round of thinning and deep etching. 




Another keeper is inexpensive and surprisingly handy - Mercer curved boning (stiff). 


A stock image. Meats just melt automatically around it, holds that edge well, and a quick 1k sharpening brings that edge back. I question myself whenever I'm thinking of buying a more expensive boning.

For chopping, I prefer my ball bearing chuka made by a friend:



It has a differential grind behind the edge (thin at the tip but has a very thick heel), so that I can do some fine cutting with the front section while chopping with the rear. 

Recently finished regrinding a CCK 1303, haven't bond with it yet but the edge geometry is the best I have ever experienced in terms of ghosting through vegetables while being mostly nonstick (to carrots/potatoes/tomatoes, etc.). So probably another keeper (the only thing I don't like it for now is that I have to hold back while cutting, it just want to speed). 

btw I'm a home cook


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 28, 2020)

These two will follow me in my eternity saya when I meet Satan.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 28, 2020)

juice said:


> correct-handed


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (Aug 28, 2020)

At home user opinion here
All mine are keepers. I have seen too many people on here wanting to get knives that they sold - back. I don't want that to happen to me

This year I have used a single knife for a month straight instead of choosing a knife for each prep. 
This has been enlightening as now I understand the characteristics of each better than before. 

I think the biggest learning for me is that I adapt to the tool more than the knife not being to my preference.


----------



## esoo (Aug 28, 2020)

Two knives that will never leave my rack are the Tojiro shirogami Nakiri and Santoku for the simple reason that I've been told by my fiancee and daughter that I can never change them 

They beat on them, and I keep them sharp.


----------



## Twigg (Aug 28, 2020)

Will never give up this Doi 240 I picked up in 2016. I do want to get it a new handle though.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 28, 2020)

I have no keepers, every “keeper” in my knife block is gone for one reason or another. Right now my 52100 Shi.han looks the most promising to be the new “keeper”, along with the DIY Shig gyuto which can handle 1/3 frozen meat due to grind geometry. The Shi.han with it’s tough 52100 steel excelled at the new requirement of cutting semi-frozen meat, which eliminates 99% of all Japanese knives.


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2020)

These two have been with me the longest: Gesshin Uraku 210 and Shun paring. 






I love my fancier knives, but I always want to sell them because there’s so much money locked up in them and I want to try something new. These I won’t sell because they won’t get me much money and both my wife and I use them nearly every day. That said, not planning to sell my Kipp 240 or Heiji 180 petty anytime soon.


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2020)

Funny how this thread is mostly devoted to beaters.


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> I have no keepers, every “keeper” in my knife block is gone for one reason or another. Right now my 52100 Shi.han looks the most promising to be the new “keeper”, along with the DIY Shig gyuto which can handle 1/3 frozen meat due to grind geometry. The Shi.han with it’s tough 52100 steel excelled at the new requirement of cutting semi-frozen meat, which eliminates 99% of all Japanese knives.



Semi frozen meat
Semi semi semi
Meat semi frozen semi
Gimme some meat froyo manny
I eat up yo free bone sammy
Semi sammy Shig a mammy
Meat a manny manna mammy
Meat (shaka shaka shaka)
Meat (shaka shaka shaka)


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 28, 2020)

ian said:


> Funny how this thread is mostly devoted to beaters.


Oh for sure. I can't tell if there's an apprehension about laying out info on all nice knives at once (true for me), or if we bond with the pieces we aren't too precious about (also true for me).


----------



## parbaked (Aug 28, 2020)

Orange Yolks said:


> A couple of people brought this up on Bradleycrew's BST and it got me thinking why I keep certain knives, and why do other people keep the specific knives they do? If this has been done in years past, please copy and paste below.








What is the one knife you would never sell or trade?


Not necessarily your best knife but the one value most for what ever reason. Please post pics and the reason. I love a good story.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## @ftermath (Aug 28, 2020)

I don’t think I have one yet. My Martell CPM-154 220 gyuto is the closest I have come to a permanent keeper. I don’t know how to explain it but it is just an effortless knife for me. I purchased it from DC with a poly handle and fell in love with the blade. I then had Dave rehandle it when I commissioned a couple of other knives from him. He did a flawless job on the handle (and other knives) but there were a couple of things I wasn’t thinking about at the time regarding my own personal preference for handles. I’m now debating selling it but mostly only because I would likely go back for the same blade with a different handle configuration.


----------



## Qapla' (Aug 28, 2020)

Deleted.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 28, 2020)

ian said:


> Semi frozen meat
> Semi semi semi
> Meat semi frozen semi
> Gimme some meat froyo manny
> ...



Mathematician who happens to be a poet also, wow


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 28, 2020)

ian said:


> Funny how this thread is mostly devoted to beaters.


You only hurt the ones you love


----------



## YumYumSauce (Aug 28, 2020)

I have kept all my knives so far and plan to do so for the foreseeable future. I dont have the funds to buy knife after knife nor want to put in effort in buying/selling constantly. So I do a lot of research into the knives I want and upgrade or buy to fill specific roles in my kit as I go. Some turn into beaters or home knives. I can see myself eventually giving away some knifes to friends, family and worthy co-workers to help them out and thin the herd. My goal is to eventually ground down all my knives like Morimoto.

Besides, the more knives you have, the longer they stay sharp.


----------



## Barashka (Aug 28, 2020)

Keepers forever:
- Shibata 180 bunka
- ZKramer Meiji 8" (because it can do things jknives shouldn't try)
- Yoshikane 180mm
- Saji 150mm - because my wife finally likes a jknife

Unfortunately, that leaves a Dalman out hanging. 
If I get my hands on another larger Kamon or CJA that will likely make the list.
Maybe one day when I find a perfect 140mm paring knife, that will stay too.
Yet to try: a nice Chinese slicing cleaver, I suspect I'll like it too.


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> Mathematician who happens to be a poet also, wow



If that makes me a poet, I'm happy to report that I'm also a software engineer, a professional violinist and tennis player, and a renowned chef.


----------



## Campbell (Aug 28, 2020)

This thread needs more pictures... I have to agree with @spaceconvoy that a 150mm Misono petty is indispensable. Also, still waiting on @thebradleycrew to show us a few of his keepers.


----------



## Qapla' (Aug 28, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> These two will follow me in my eternity saya when I meet Satan.


What's the second one?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 28, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> What's the second one?


Dalman honyaki.


----------



## tchan001 (Aug 28, 2020)

RockyBasel said:


> 210 unobtanium





CiderBear said:


> But I won't know unless I get to try one, arghhhhh


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 29, 2020)

Ya'll need to stop memeing me


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 29, 2020)

CiderBear said:


> Ya'll need to stop memeing me


But we feel neglected!


----------



## tchan001 (Aug 29, 2020)

But you are a KKF influencer.


----------



## MrHiggins (Aug 29, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> ... Right now my 52100 Shi.han looks the most promising to be the new “keeper”...


As Yogi Berra said: it's hard to make predictions, especially when they're about the future. However, my Shehan 52100 is the current front runner in my "keeper" bin.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Aug 29, 2020)

Here's another one I'll never get rid of, mainly for the cool brand  From sometime between 1900 and WWI, with a true ebony handle - that's the real reason it's a keeper. Steel is really tough, feels similar to Aritsugu A, and closer to semi-stainless than carbon.

Didn't mention it earlier because I don't use it as a kitchen knife - it's too thick behind the edge and an awkward length of 110mm. I bought it with the intention of turning into a paring knife, but I can't bring myself to modify it. I'm a little embarrassed to admit it's become my package opening knife.


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Aug 29, 2020)

Twigg said:


> Will never give up this Doi 240 I picked up in 2016. I do want to get it a new handle though.
> View attachment 92191




Not sure why, but I've been drawn to those on ToGo. Seems to be a workhorse-ish KS. How reactive is the cladding? General impressions? 

I don't *need* another knife, but... This might be a nice thicc companion to my GS+ Togatta


----------



## Twigg (Aug 29, 2020)

The cladding is moderately reactive, much less than my Jiro, about like a mazaki KU. The bad thing is it tends to patina in ugly yellows, not the beautiful blues like my Jiro. It does darken in time though.

I feel it is very nimble for a 240 and it is fairly light too. It holds its edge well and isn't bad at all to sharpen. Doi is supposed to be excellent with aogami #2 and i see no reason to doubt this. My example is fairly thin behind the edge and it does well with thick carrots too, only a little cracking on the big ones. Flat spot is good enough for no accordion cuts.


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 30, 2020)

I dont have an absolute keeper in kitchen knives but these two are pretty close to leave last from the house.


----------



## Qapla' (Aug 30, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I dont have an absolute keeper in kitchen knives but these two are pretty close to leave last from the house.


Which ones are these?


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 30, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> Which ones are these?


Kippington honyaki 240 gyuto w2 steel.
Sakai Kikumori gyuto that has been converted to suji, steel is somesort of toolsteel, very easy to sharpen and gets really sharp. I've had it only couple of months but maybe my most used knife since.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Aug 30, 2020)

Love how this is so different from the if you could only keep 3 knives thread...


----------



## IsoJ (Aug 30, 2020)

josemartinlopez said:


> Love how this is so different from the if you could only keep 3 knives thread...


Yeah  and you never know what is your favorite the next time you open your eyes


----------



## Kippington (Aug 31, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I dont have an absolute keeper in kitchen knives but these two are pretty close to leave last from the house.
> 
> View attachment 92493


Do you still have the saya for this one?


----------



## ian (Aug 31, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> I dont have an absolute keeper in kitchen knives but these two are pretty close to leave last from the house.
> 
> View attachment 92493



I dip my Kippington in the blood of my enemies too.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm jealous I don't have A Kippington yet.

These three have survived a few rounds of thinning the herd





The Ikeda was apparently a special order that passed through a few hands. I think it may have originally belonged to @steve_0_rama (having a brain-fart on his KKF handle). It's very convex, sheds food easily, and came with an amazing polish, and takes a great edge. I'm trying to bring the polish back after underestimating the convexity when I sharpened it the first time. Dumb dumb dumb. Even tiny blemish really has to go. Anyone got some spare Rhynowet? I'm dying with my Norton ****. Blue water quenched steel. Just laughs at sandpaper.

The Xerxes is super thin and flat, but that SC125 steel is pretty killer however it was treated and quenched. The rougher wood handle with the pinky grip indexes in your hand really nicely, so it doesn't slide around even when wet or greasy.

The Rader has a subtle convex grind that doesn't exactly repel food off the face, but it's about as perfect a balance of thin cutting and convex food release as I've used. The woodwork is really nice, tight fight and high polish.

edit: @pd7077 do you recognize this Ikeda, or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## tchan001 (Aug 31, 2020)

Nice Xerxes and Rader.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Aug 31, 2020)

@pd7077


----------



## IsoJ (Sep 1, 2020)

Kippington said:


> Do you still have the saya for this one?



Yes I do


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 1, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> Yes I do
> 
> View attachment 92734


Ah, the knife loafer!!!!


----------



## riba (Sep 1, 2020)

Two knives I think I will never replace as I am completely satisfied with them:
* Watanabe pro Nakiri (18cm)
* Butcher Munetoshi


----------

